# MASS / SO. NH -- Storm Watch / Updates



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

Okay i think this might make it easier if we break it down to certain areas so we only need to look at one area to get our weather fix ... i dunno maybe its just my OCD!

...WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

THIS WATCH INCLUDES NORTHERN CONNECTICUT...NORTHWEST RHODE ISLAND... MASSACHUSETTS FROM THE EAST SLOPES OF THE BERKSHIRES TO THE ROUTE 128 CORRIDOR INCLUDING BOSTON...AND SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE. 

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN TUESDAY EVENING IN THE CONNECTICUT VALLEY AND SPREAD TO THE EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS COAST BY MIDNIGHT. THE SNOW SHOULD QUICKLY BECOME HEAVY BY DAYBREAK WEDNESDAY. THIS WILL HAVE A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON THE WEDNESDAY MORNING RUSH HOUR. IN FACT...SNOW MAY BE FALLING AT 1 TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING.

HOWEVER...WARMER MID LEVEL AIR MOVING INTO THE REGION WILL CAUSE THE SNOW TO CHANGE TO SLEET FROM A BOSTON...TO WORCESTER...TO A SPRINGFIELD MASSACHUSETTS LINE BY AROUND NOON ON WEDNESDAY. THE PRECIPITATION SHOULD CHANGE TO PLAIN RAIN FOR A TIME ON THE IMMEDIATE EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS COAST.

MEANWHILE...WARMER AIR ALOFT SHOULD CONTINUE TO CHANGE THE SNOW TO SLEET FROM SOUTH TO NORTH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. WE EXPECT THE SLEET LINE TO MAKE IT INTO AREAS ALONG AND SOUTHEAST OF A MANCHESTER NEW HAMPSHIRE TO ORANGE MASSACHUSETTS LINE. NORTHWEST OF THIS LINE...THE PRECIPITATION MAY REMAIN IN THE FORM OF ALL SNOW.

COLDER AIR AT THE SURFACE WILL MOVE BACK INTO THE REGION LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON OR EVENING AS WINDS TURN NORTH. THIS WILL CAUSE ANY AREAS THAT CHANGE TO RAIN ALONG THE COAST...TO CHANGE TO SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN. THIS INCLUDES THE BOSTON METROPOLITAN AREA...WHERE THERE MAY BE A FLASH FREEZE AS TEMPERATURES DROP QUICKLY BELOW FREEZING CREATING HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS. THE SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN MAY CHANGE BACK TO ALL SNOW WEDNESDAY NIGHT BEFORE ALL THE PRECIPITATION ENDS. THERE MAY BE SOME ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM BUT THIS IS SOMEWHAT UNCERTAIN.

TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS ARE PROJECTED TO BE HIGHEST ACROSS FAR NORTHWEST MASSACHUSETTS AND SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE. THIS INCLUDES THE EAST SLOPES OF THE BERKSHIRES AND MONADNOCKS...WHERE 8 TO 15 INCHES OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE. TOTALS OF 5 TO 10 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS...WITH 4 TO 7 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS NORTHERN CONNECTICUT...NORTHWEST RHODE ISLAND AND THE BOSTON METRO AREA BEFORE ANY CHANGE OVER. THERE MAY ALSO BE SOME ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ON THE BACKSIDE OF THE SYSTEM WEDNESDAY NIGHT...BUT THIS IS STILL UNCERTAIN.

IN ADDITION...WINDS MAY GUST TO BETWEEN 45 AND 50 MPH FOR A TIME WEDNESDAY NIGHT BEHIND THE SYSTEM. THIS WILL CAUSE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND POOR VISIBILITIES ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE REGION.

KEEP IN MIND THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY WITH THE TRACK OF THIS STORM. IF IT ENDS UP BEING FARTHER OFFSHORE...IT WOULD PLACE THE HIGHEST SNOWFALL TOTALS FARTHER TO THE EAST. A TRACK CLOSER TO THE COAST WOULD RESULT IN LOWER SNOWFALL TOTALS AS MORE RAIN AND SLEET WOULD OCCUR.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmm*

okay since accuweather is mad slow tonight (probably cause of all of us lol) anyone that can get on to the blogs or local forecasts please update here! thanks guys


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

1 to 100, and I'll give you an update when I'm done plowing. I figure if it snows, I'll just get up & plow til it's done & my stuff is cleaned up. 4-7, 8-12.... sounds good, but it's all the same in the end!


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like there is mostly a rain line from Boston Down to Prov. like 2-6. North of 495 looks like 6-12. Then a manchester to springfield like line 12-18+.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Plowfast9957;370060 said:


> North of 495 looks like 6-12.


How can an interstate that runs North / South have a North side to it?
J/K I think I know what you mean.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Plowfast9957;370060 said:


> Looks like there is mostly a rain line from Boston Down to Prov. like 2-6. North of 495 looks like 6-12. Then a manchester to springfield like line 12-18+.


That is what I'm hearing as well. I'm ready for anything.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;370075 said:


> That is what I'm hearing as well. I'm ready for anything.


I heard anything East of the Worcester ridge is all rain.

.

.

.

.
OK I lied, just busting your bubble.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370077 said:


> I heard anything East of the Worcester ridge is all rain.


Haha... well I'm ready for that too. When I say everything, I mean everything. I think we are really going to stay all snow. They'll all know more what's going on later tonight and tomorrow morning... I hope.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;370081 said:


> Haha... well I'm ready for that too. When I say everything, I mean everything. I think we are really going to stay all snow. They'll all know more what's going on later tonight and tomorrow morning... I hope.


I love it when they try to guess the rain / snow line. That normally translates into big snow for us here. At least we can get more snow on the sled trails. What was one there is all tore up.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

thisisme.. good one a$$  hahahah 
first time out.. that looks like alot of snow for you
good job mike


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

JET enterprises;370094 said:


> thisisme.. good one a$$  hahahah
> first time out.. that looks like alot of snow for you
> good job mike


Sorry. 

Now for my next trick.

In the next 30 minutes I am going outside and start hooking up plows. Keep an eye on accuweather as I am sure the forcast will change and go out to sea.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*Getting ready in stoneham*

It better snow guys this afternoon i just ripped the front brakes apart in my 350pu they where making noise and upon inspection the pads are thin.Put back together in the morning after they turn my rotors at napa and hook the plows up in the afternoon. Then just wait. payup


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*estimated amounts*

as of 17:45


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

mike33087;370117 said:


> as of 17:45
> View attachment 22370


Can you post the old one up? I liked it better when it said 18"+ for me here.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

yea no sh!!t me too!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

6-12 is ok for me, got to try to get the plow installed tomorrow. will have a snow day at work for sure.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Embalmer;370140 said:


> got to try to get the plow installed tomorrow.


Christ and I thought I was a procrastinator. 

Why just not wait until there is snow on the ground? Makes it all the much easier to slide the tools and plow around.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370074 said:


> How can an interstate that runs North / South have a North side to it?
> J/K I think I know what you mean.


Haha its true. You have to be from Mass to understand that one.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Plowfast9957;370147 said:


> Haha its true. You have to be from Mass to understand that one.


ummmmmm OK...... What does that location next to my name mean?  I know down there 495 pretty much runs East / West down there but it is not all like that.

Now if you are talking about that one section of 1/4 mile 128 where you can be going North, South, East and West all at the same time; that is another bowl of wax altogether.

PS I remember them building 495.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I saw you were from Mass I was just saying that most people would be confused by that. Like where you can be on rt.1 North and 95 South at the same time south of town.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Newest Map: Looks better than the one posted a few posts back!


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*All Rain?*



First Time Out;370081 said:


> Haha... well I'm ready for that too. When I say everything, I mean everything. I think we are really going to stay all snow. They'll all know more what's going on later tonight and tomorrow morning... I hope.


FTO! Keep your umbrella handy! Hippy


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

3-6 now ehg, welp f that by tomorrow morning will be back down to nothing to a dusting, looks like the plow will go on ebay tonight, and worry about all that crap next year.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370150 said:


> ummmmmm OK...... What does that location next to my name mean?  I know down there 495 pretty much runs East / West down there but it is not all like that.
> 
> Now if you are talking about that one section of 1/4 mile 128 where you can be going North, South, East and West all at the same time; that is another bowl of wax altogether.
> 
> PS I remember them building 495.


North of 495 imo would be above 495 at 93 interchange. Does that make sense to anyone in mass.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

495/93/95 interchange area is like a few miles from NH border


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

1sthippy;370221 said:


> FTO! Keep your umbrella handy! Hippy


The forecast changes every 15 minutes. By tomorrow you will probably be right. We'll end up getting a monsoon.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;370224 said:


> North of 495 imo would be above 495 at 93 interchange. Does that make sense to anyone in mass.


Best I can figure I was thinking the same thing.

I think.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Embalmer;370229 said:


> 495/93/95 interchange area is like a few miles from NH border


You are mostly right. The 495/93 interchange is about 5 miles south of the NH boarder. The 495/95 interchange is also a few miles south of the NH border, but about 10 miles east of the 495/93 interchange. Anybody confused yet? I'd look for a map, but the only map I'm looking at tonight is Accuweather's.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I am going to go out on a limb and make the most accurate forcast you will hear here to date.

Plus I will make it as simple as possible.

Dusting to 24" for all of New England.


Wait until after the storm and see if I am wrong.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

First Time Out;370243 said:


> You are mostly right. The 495/93 interchange is about 5 miles south of the NH boarder. The 495/95 interchange is also a few miles south of the NH border, but about 10 miles east of the 495/93 interchange. Anybody confused yet? I'd look for a map, but the only map I'm looking at tonight is Accuweather's.


Well thats what I was refering to. I knew 93/495 95/495 were around 10 miles away, but both happen to be a couple miles south of NH . But looks like thats focal point north looks like they are getting the real white stuff at this time. *sighs*


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't worry yet man. It'll all be changed by tomorrow, for better or worse. NECN was saying up to 4" per hour for a while on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Embalmer;370246 said:


> I knew 93/495 95/495 were around 10 miles away,


More like 20 (well 19.5 to be exact) but close enough for weather forcasting.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

This is getting crazy. I think we all want and need the snow so bad and there are folks that think the winter should be over because the way it has gone so far, that all the weather people are trying too keep everyone happy and while trying to accomplish that there making fools of themselves. I didn't post much yesterday because i started to get bumbed out my self. I should be getting enough to plow even though it won't be like originally forcasted, but I guess I will take what I can get and who knows the way the weather men are going it could change back to the original Blizzard here in New England!!! 

Remember the Blizzard of 78 in New Englsn wasn't suppose to amount to much of a snow storm??

Mak


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

makplow;370258 said:


> Remember the Blizzard of 78 in New Englsn wasn't suppose to amount to much of a snow storm??
> 
> Mak


Yesterday was the 29th anniversary was it not?

Also have to remember that forecast diagram were hand drawn and sent through the mail back in '78.  They can do a little better these days. Not much though.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

Forecast- 3 inches, 6 inches, 12 inches, 18 inches, 18+ inches... 2 inches, 1 inch, 1/2 an inch, rain...repeat two times, then i wake up at 4am to look outside and see just enough for me to push.. i don't care what the numbers are now,i care what they are after i wake up at 4 and pull out of my driveway. until then i expect rain and thunderstorms, so in the end i will be surprised no matter what.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370268 said:


> Yesterday was the 29th anniversary was it not?
> 
> Also have to remember that forecast diagram were hand drawn and sent through the mail back in '78.  They can do a little better these days. Not much though.


 Your right,

Mak.


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its about time! Do you know the last time my plow was on my truck was last April 2nd when I put it away?!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

jonw440;370289 said:


> Its about time! Do you know the last time my plow was on my truck was last April 2nd when I put it away?!


Huh? I am the next town over and we had at least 2 events for the commercial accounts and some of the residential.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

*It's been WAY too long*

I haven't dropped my blade in the better part of a year. I just want to plow. Of course, I live in an area predicted to get "less" of the storm. I'm praying for at least 6 inches, 6 LOUSY inches!!! For God's sake! This is the worst season ever. I should have taken a week off of work and driven out to upstate New York! Lucky bastards...........


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

jonw440;370289 said:


> Its about time! Do you know the last time my plow was on my truck was last April 2nd when I put it away?!


 Hey Jonw, I grew up in Hubbardston, went to Quabbin regional! I think you guys are going to get a blizzard up in the snow belt!! Good luck!!!

Mak.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*i dont think so*

accuweather hasnt put out a new map since the one i posted cause that is the only one on the site still.... the one that you just posted is from 11:42 this morning.....its up on the left corner


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

makplow;370367 said:


> Hey Jonw, I grew up in Hubbardston, went to Quabbin regional! I think you guys are going to get a blizzard up in the snow belt!! Good luck!!!
> 
> Mak.


Hubbardston? You mean chicken farm, two blinking lights, watermelon rock, saw mill and one stop sign? Who the hell would want to live there?

...

...

PS I am by flea market.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

well fox news just upped the northshore area to 6-10"... I cant take the suspense lol I need a consistant answer before I decide to void the warrenty of my truck over one storm and put the plow on. Aint worth it if I wont make enough to put away for future front end fixes.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370384 said:


> Hubbardston? You mean chicken farm, two blinking lights, watermelon rock, saw mill and one stop sign? Who the hell would want to live there?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 I grew up in one of the houses on the hill across from bents pond. My sister lives in the old family homestead now My best friend Joe lived where the watermelon rock is.

Mak


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Our friend Henry's said in his latest blog that the low might strengthen further east letting colder air drive further south. I guess we will all know in about 24 hours from now!!

Mak'


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*yup*

yea i just watched that too, glad he updates once in a while....accuweather has updated anything other than blogs since about 600pm:realmad:


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

mike33087;370472 said:


> yea i just watched that too, glad he updates once in a while....accuweather has updated anything other than blogs since about 600pm:realmad:


 Yea, Mike I hope Hen's gut feeling is correct!!

Mak.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*updates*

latest as of 0730


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*heavy snow warning*

HEAVY SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO MIDNIGHT
EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO MIDNIGHT
EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN
EFFECT.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ACROSS WESTERN CONNECTICUT...WESTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...AND SOUTHWESTERN NEW HAMPSHIRE DURING TUESDAY
EVENING. THE SNOW SHOULD QUICKLY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES BY DAYBREAK
WEDNESDAY. THIS WILL HAVE A SIGNIFICANT IMPACT ON THE WEDNESDAY
MORNING RUSH HOUR. IN FACT...SNOW MAY BE FALLING AT 1 TO 2 INCHES PER
HOUR EARLY WEDNESDAY MORNING...LIMITING VISIBILITIES TO A QUARTER
MILE AT TIMES. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE HEAVY AT TIMES ON WEDNESDAY.
NEAR-BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND
EVENING AS THE WINDS INCREASE. BOTH THE MORNING AND EVENING COMMUTES
ON WEDNESDAY ARE EXPECTED TO BE TREACHEROUS.

TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS ARE PROJECTED TO BE HIGHEST ACROSS FAR
NORTHWEST MASSACHUSETTS AND SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE BY THE TIME THE
SNOW ENDS WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THIS INCLUDES THE EAST SLOPES OF THE
BERKSHIRES AND MONADNOCKS...WHERE 15 TO 20 INCHES OF SNOW WILL BE
POSSIBLE...WITH LOCAL AMOUNTS OF UP TO 2 FEET. TOTAL SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS ACROSS THE REST OF THE HEAVY SNOW WARNING AREA WILL
RANGE FROM 8 TO 15 INCHES.

BLOWING A DRIFTING SNOW WILL WILL BECOME AN INCREASING THREAT
WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND THURSDAY.

STAY TUNED TO NOAA ALL HAZARDS WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR LOCAL MEDIA FOR
UPDATED INFORMATION...OR VISIT THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON
WEBSITE AT WEATHER.GOV/BOSTON.

A HEAVY SNOW WARNING IS ISSUED WHEN AN AVERAGE OF 6 OR MORE
INCHES OF SNOW IS EXPECTED IN A 12 HOUR PERIOD OR FOR 8 OR MORE
INCHES IN A 24 HOUR PERIOD. TRAVEL WILL BE SLOW AT BEST ON WELL
TREATED SURFACES...AND QUITE DIFFICULT ON ANY UNPLOWED OR
UNTREATED SURFACES.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370384 said:


> Hubbardston? You mean chicken farm, two blinking lights, watermelon rock, saw mill and one stop sign? Who the hell would want to live there?
> S I am by flea market.


The town I come from and still work in has doubled in population in ten years, but we still don't have a traffic light. Not even a blinker.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The predictions are everywehere this morning. Looks like central MA is looking at about 12-14" and things are looking better for the north and south shore. Cape Cod still gets screwed. Oh, and my town is very small. We just got our first two blinking lights last year. We have a good DPW though!


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

...and just 4 miles from your town line I cannot drive a mile without hitting a red light, and it takes 1/2 hour to go from the north to south end now...go figure. Here comes the snow.


----------



## R&R Repair (Sep 27, 2005)

Personally looking at all the different forecasts I don't think the is a weather man who has a [email protected]#$%^&^% clue!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulT (Jan 2, 2007)

R&R Repair;370651 said:


> Personally looking at all the different forecasts I don't think the is a weather man who has a [email protected]#$%^&^% clue!!!!!!!


Just watch, it'll slide out to sea south of us and they'll all be wrong.
Millions of school kids will be totally P.O'd!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Detroitdan;370617 said:


> The town I come from and still work in has doubled in population in ten years, but we still don't have a traffic light. Not even a blinker.


Well I feel rich with two blinkers in town. Then again I think the state might of put them in.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

bgingras;370646 said:


> ...and just 4 miles from your town line I cannot drive a mile without hitting a red light, and it takes 1/2 hour to go from the north to south end now...go figure. Here comes the snow.


Worse even on RT12 in the Burg. You cannot drive a mile in a 1/2 hour or find anyone that speaks English.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370668 said:


> Worse even on RT12 in the Burg. You cannot drive a mile in a 1/2 hour or find anyone that speaks English.


 Sounds like downtown Framingham ,
especially if a Train is coming thru.
Bob


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370668 said:


> Worse even on RT12 in the Burg. You cannot drive a mile in a 1/2 hour or find anyone that speaks English.


I hate the Burg. Somehow I always find myself there right at rush hour. Takes about 1 hour to get from route 2 through Fitchbrug on 12. I roll my windows up, lock the doors, turn off the country music, and stare stragiht ahead. I always feel like I need a baseball bat under the seat. It is shock going from little old Lancaster to Clinton, Fitchburg, and Leominster. I don't know how Lancaster has stayed so small all these years with these "major cities" surrounding us.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;370703 said:


> I hate the Burg. Somehow I always find myself there right at rush hour. Takes about 1 hour to get from route 2 through Fitchbrug on 12. I roll my windows up, lock the doors, turn off the country music, and stare stragiht ahead. I always feel like I need a baseball bat under the seat. It is shock going from little old Lancaster to Clinton, Fitchburg, and Leominster. I don't know how Lancaster has stayed so small all these years with these "major cities" surrounding us.


Lancaster does not have 6 bedroom apartments for $200 a month. 

Well that and no welfare office.


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

ThisIsMe;370291 said:


> Huh? I am the next town over and we had at least 2 events for the commercial accounts and some of the residential.


Honest, the last snowfall was 2" not enough for my customers. I don't have any commercial accounts.
It melted the next few days.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I grew up in Harvard, graduated from Bromfield. Lancaster isn't that bad.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

ThisIsMe;370704 said:


> Lancaster does not have 6 bedroom apartments for $200 a month.
> 
> Well that and no welfare office.


Do they still have the Min.secuity state co-ed prison there?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh man! I'm going to have to work tomorrow and my throat is killing me. Yikes. Oh well. Bring on the money! payup payup


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*It might be true.lol*

They are sticking to their guns on this one. 
Kiss of death just pulled out the blower and checked her over...
Beer is cold eitherway...12-36" quit a range.lol
Have a good storm boys.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

anyone hear anything more on snow totals ect for NE MA? Ive seen everything from 1-3 to 6-10+. Havent seen anything updated since early am.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Embalmer;370878 said:


> anyone hear anything more on snow totals ect for NE MA? Ive seen everything from 1-3 to 6-10+. Havent seen anything updated since early am.


Last I heard (around 3:15) it was 12+ for you guys up there...


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmm let me refrain that, north shore MA. looks like wilmington north will be hammered, but I seem to be in the uncertain area


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*latest*

latest map


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

It all depends on that line. I got my fingers cross for about 10-12 inchs. Blades on and ready.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

*4:50PM Accuweather Update (6-12")*

*Updated: 4:50 PM EST on February 13, 2007*
Winter Storm Warning in effect from midnight tonight to midnight EST Wednesday night...

*Tonight*
Snow likely this evening...then snow after midnight. Snow *accumulation of 1 to 3 inches*. Lows around 16. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.

*Wednesday*
Snow and freezing rain in the morning...then snow... rain...freezing rain with a chance of sleet in the afternoon. Snow may be heavy at times in the morning. Additional snow and sleet *accumulation of 4 to 8 inches*. Brisk and not as cool with highs in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph...increasing to 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.

*Wednesday Night*
Mostly cloudy. Rain with freezing rain and snow likely in the evening...then a chance of snow after midnight. Additional snow *accumulation around an inch*. Windy with lows around 18. North winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph...becoming west 25 to 30 mph with gusts up to 50 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.

*Thursday*
Mostly sunny. A chance of flurries in the afternoon. Windy and colder with highs in the lower 20s. West winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 50 mph.

From: 
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=01742


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hopefully this will happen!*








Much of the Midwest has already experienced the worst case scenario. The Northeast is just getting into the thick of it now with the worst of it coming to this part of the country Tuesday night and Wednesday. For the heavily populated I-95 Corridor, the forecast is for heavy mixed precipitation. However, it would not take much for colder air to collapse toward the storm center Wednesday. This sometimes happens during major winter storms, and when it does, the precipitation immediately turns to snow. This graphic shows where that could happen Wednesday which is basically along the entire stretch from Washington, D.C., to Boston. In either case, interior locations from Pennsylvania to New England will get mostly snow from the storm with heavy to excessive accumulations almost certain.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*noaa update*

for the 01923 zip

WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO MIDNIGHT EST WEDNESDAY NIGHT 
Tonight...Snow likely this evening...Then snow after midnight. Snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches. Lows around 15. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.

Wednesday...Snow in the morning...Then snow...Rain...Freezing rain with a chance of sleet in the afternoon. Snow May be heavy at Times in the morning. Additional snow and sleet accumulation of 4 to 8 inches. Brisk and not as cool with highs in the lower 30s. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph...Increasing to 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.

Wednesday Night...Mostly cloudy. Freezing rain with rain likely in the evening...Then a chance of snow after midnight. Additional snow accumulation around an inch. Windy with lows around 17. North winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph...Becoming west 25 to 30 mph with gusts up to 45 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.

Thursday...Mostly sunny with a chance of flurries. Windy and cold with highs in the mid 20s. West winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 50 mph


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

weather-man are all over the place on this one.....look like 3-6 with some seroius ran, that just sucks


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, thats why I didnt bother installing the plow today, as it dont look like much. any jobs I was going to do, i subbed to my dad to plow out, and ill roll out on my own to shovel sidewalks and stairs before the rain comes to wash it all away.. Least ill make some $$ from it


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

well WHDH and Fox25 seem to have totals from Boston to Gloucester at 3-5" as I said meteroligists suck these days compared to a few years ago where they were somewhat right days in advance, ohwell


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Well so far the forecast is wrong. They said no snow until after midnight. Snowing here now.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

ThisIsMe;371013 said:


> Well so far the forecast is wrong. They said no snow until after midnight. Snowing here now.


Where is, "here"?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

solar;371017 said:


> Where is, "here"?


Gardner area at near 1200' and just some lite flurries.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Embalmer;371009 said:


> well WHDH and Fox25 seem to have totals from Boston to Gloucester at 3-5" as I said meteroligists suck these days compared to a few years ago where they were somewhat right days in advance, ohwell


 I agree embalmer> They depend on too many computer modles now adays every diferent model contradicts the others?

Mak


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

ThisIsMe;370245 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and make the most accurate forcast you will hear here to date.
> 
> Plus I will make it as simple as possible.
> 
> ...


That's probably better than any forecast you'll see on TV or on the Internet. I buy it!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We are still in 10-12/ 12-18", but we'll see. 4" will seem like a blizzard to me after this year. I'm going to go to bed... try to sleep and see what 3 AM brings me.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*B....... in Maine*

Drive North about 100 miles guys.

BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT
UNTIL 5 AM EST THURSDAY
Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Gray Maine -> http://www.stormdisplay.com/warnings.asp?cmd=update&state_abr=ME 420 AM EST Wed Feb 14 2007

... A Powerful Winter Storm Will Produce Blizzard Conditions Across Western Maine And Northern... Central And Southeast New Hampshire...

.Low Pressure Developing Along The Mid Atlantic Coast Early This Morning Will Intensify Rapidly As It Heads Up The Coast Today And Tonight. This Track Will Produce Heavy Snow And Strong Winds For The Region Today Into Tonight.

Snow Has Overspread The Region Early This Morning... And Will Become Steadier And Heavier This Morning. The Snow Will Fall Heavily At Times This Afternoon And This Evening. Along The Coast And Across Interior Portions Of Southeast New Hampshire And Southern Maine... Sleet And Freezing Rain May Mix With The Snow At Times This Evening.

Winds Will Increase From The Northeast This Afternoon... Becoming Strong And Gusty Late This Afternoon And This Evening. Wind Gusts To 40 Mph Are Expected... Especially In Near The Immediate Coast And In The Higher Terrain. The Combination Of Falling Snow And Strong Winds Will Result In Whiteout Conditions Starting Later This Afternoon And Lasting Into This Evening.

The Visibility May Drop To Near Zero At Times... Resulting In Blizzard Conditions. At This Time... The Worst Conditions Are Expected To Last From The Mid To Late Afternoon Hours Into The Late Evening Hours. During This Time... Travel May Be Very Difficult To Impossible.

By The Time The Snow Tapers Off Late Tonight... Total Snowfall Will Range From 8 To 12 Inches Near The Coast... Where Sleet And Freezing Rain May Mix In... To Up To 2 Feet In The Mountains And Foothills.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

*Middlesex County*

They're all over the place...

Station	Low	High
Fox	5	10
WBZ	4	7
Channel 5	8	12
Channel 7	3	5
AccuWeather	3	5
Boston.com	4	7
National Weather Service	8	12


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

So much for any blizzard here. Looks like it is going to be 4-8" but Accuweather still has us around the 12"mark. It all depends on what that low actually does.


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

bring it on


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I am in the blue shaded area for Glens Falls.....Gonna be a long one,we just had a blizzard warning posted for us.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like it is going to be a fun one out there for you Nascar Fan. It is snowing like crazy here right now. We have about 2"on the ground, then it sleeted from 7 AM until 10:30 AM and it is copming down hard here!!!!!!! I'm hopiing the sleet is done and Accuweather is right with their 12+ prediction. The wind is howling. I'll be going back out soon it looks like.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Nascar Fan;371276 said:


> I am in the blue shaded area for Glens Falls.....Gonna be a long one,we just had a blizzard warning posted for us.


I'm right under the "f" in the word "Pittsfield" in Nascar's post. I usually get about 10% greater snowfall at my house than most of the surrounding areas due to a quick rise in elevation and wind-drifts off the lake in the valley below me. Should be a 2 footer for me. :redbounce


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*This was about...*

This was about 7:30am havent seen a plow since....
Have run the blower around once ,atleast 10" on the ground now at 11am.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Well just got in, and have been everywhere from wilmington to danvers to gloucester. the latter of the 3 def didnt see much by time i left, wilmington was snowing well, but back here in Pabody just alot of sleet with maybe 3" on the ground


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It is turning back to pure snow here. My face hurts from getting hit with those ice pellets. We have about 7" on the ground now and it is coming down hard. Looks like we won't get any freezing rain. Hope this snow keeps pushing south for you southern guys. There is still a lot of a storm left.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya we have about 7" here in the Worcester, Ma area and its still coming, i've been out since 3am. just got in, i've got some repairs to do to the truck then i'm finally gunna get some Zzz'z.....then head back out around 10-11pm, this is turning out to be a pritty good storm after all....i don't know about other guys but there's some good drifting going on here, especially in the hill, i wouldn't be surprised if we got another 5"....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The drifting is pretty good here. It has stopped here. They say it's over, but we'll see. Might pick up some more tonight. I'll be heading back out this evening.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Here's the update:

DIDN"T GET CRAP


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Got about 2" then sleet then the rain came down in buckets.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ended up with*

They are saying we ended up at about 14"+- I believe it ,had to snow-blow three times and still two-three inches on the ground...Just need 75" more to have an average season......Hope the guys up here hit it hard....


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

chris k;371433 said:


> Here's the update:
> 
> DIDN"T GET CRAP


This is the 2nd year in a row we've gotten nothing to plow, except for that one storm before Christmas the year before last. It must really be hitting you guys hard in the pocket. Anyway, just thought I'd mention that I'm in North Taunton and work in Norwood so if we ever do get any snow and you need a sub or a fill in guy, please let me know. I'm only one guy with one truck, but I'm very reliable and insured.

Good luck!

John.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

So, when is Henry saying the next big storm will hit? 

LOSER!


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Kramer;372061 said:


> So, when is Henry saying the next big storm will hit?
> 
> LOSER!


 I don't think Henry will be saying too much for a while? He has left a lot of egg on his face this year so He is probably going too be gun shy for a while? I think Hen does a great job but he jumps the gun way too soon and gets everyone excited to far in advance, just too let everyone down? He was talking about this storm over a week before it hit and how the N.E .and the major cities where going th have a cat 5 blizzard to deal with?

Mak.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

They do that on purpose to get the ratings up. And it works. We all pay more attention to the weather when they talk about a storm all week. I heard that from a guy whose wife worked for a TV station, and it makes sense to me.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up with about 8" and half of that was sleet, so it was nice and heavy. Made for a long day (and night), but was still fun. I wish everyone else had gotten enough to plow. Maybe there will be another strom soon, but it isn't looking so good for that.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

First Time Out;372380 said:


> We ended up with about 8" and half of that was sleet, so it was nice and heavy. Made for a long day (and night), but was still fun. I wish everyone else had gotten enough to plow. Maybe there will be another strom soon, but it isn't looking so good for that.


8" there? Lucky you. I only saw 3 or 4 in Burg/Leo area. Got 10 or 12 or so up here though. Hard to tell with the wind.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Around 8 inches of snow and sleet here. Deep snow drifts too. The sleet really made it heavy and dense. I already want another storm since this was the first one over 3" this season.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

SuperDutyFisher;372458 said:


> Around 8 inches of snow and sleet here. Deep snow drifts too. The sleet really made it heavy and dense. I already want another storm since this was the first one over 3" this season.


I,ll take another also thanks. payup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ThisIsMe;372390 said:


> 8" there? Lucky you. I only saw 3 or 4 in Burg/Leo area. Got 10 or 12 or so up here though. Hard to tell with the wind.


Yeah it seems like we got the jackpot here. It snowed really hard after 6 PM for about an hour or two. I drove four miles down the road and it wasn't snowing at all. We had to pick up another 2" just from that burst. I put a ruler in the grounds and got just over 8" yesterday morning, after it had all compressed. I'm ready for another one. We'll have to wait and see what Sunday night brings us.


----------

